# Forum Home Renovation Home Theatres  Too lazy to do my own Google search.

## Moondog55

The current Pre-amp for the stereo doesn't have a front panel input for anything except headphones, no USB slot or external source from the front.
I was thinking that if for some reason I wanted to listen to music from my phone; a dongle or Spotify or suchlike that a Bluetooth or USB input would be handy.
Are there any recommendations for such that anybody has used to good effect that doesn't cost $4k-; something around $100- would work for us here

----------


## r3nov8or

What's the make/model of the pre amp? Or what available inputs does it have ?

----------


## Moondog55

It has 4 spare unassigned RCA stereo inputs at the back.
Inputs 1 & 2 are for the CD/SACD players and 7 is for the turntables
It's a Cambridge Azure 840E, bought S/H and repaired

----------


## Whitey66

https://www.harveynorman.com.au/logi...o-adapter.html 
Or if you use Ebay they can be had for around $35 delivered.

----------


## Moondog55

Saw those Whitey, no USB slot to take a dongle, I'd like the capability to take a USB dongle and an SD card and maybe even a mini-stereo jack for connecting a PC or a phone without Bluetooth, all from the one box and Pre-amp connection.
I could do all this separately but I'd really like a little less clutter on the bench; for a change, Cecile says it would be a change for the better
I'm sure they used to exist even if I can't find one now. NAD have something but I'm not in the market for a whole new system, probably never will be.

----------


## r3nov8or

Search "RCA to Bluetooth" on eBay etc and you'll find heaps of options, cheap. Some can be set for either Receive (your use case) or Transmit (eg send TV audio to a Bluetooth speaker, from the TV headphone socket)

----------


## Moondog55

Yep; plenty of those but so far nothing combined with SD / USB and stereo mini-jack which is what I want.
I'll keep looking and I may get lucky

----------


## Bros

> Cecile says it would be a change for the better

  I thought it was all in the shed

----------


## droog

https://www.amazon.com.au/Bluetooth-.../dp/B073PQWXMK   ???

----------


## Moondog55

Getting closer, bookmarked and thanx

----------


## r3nov8or

> Yep; plenty of those but so far nothing combined with SD / USB and stereo mini-jack which is what I want.
> I'll keep looking and I may get lucky

  Fair enough. How many GB do you have on USB and SD? Thinking that large capacity smart devices combined with streaming services have USB and other 'fiddly' hard media covered these days

----------


## Moondog55

I don't have much, I was thinking of "Family & Friends" who do, or at least used to.

----------


## JB1

I have a 3rd Gen Amazon Echo Dot mini smart speaker. 
I got it during an Amazon promo for $10! Usually around $60. 
There’s also a newer 4th Gen. not sure what the improvements are. 
You can stream Spotify from it and use the 3.5mm AUX out to connect to your amp. Control Spotify from your phone or you can talk to it to instruct. Handy as you won’t need your phone. 
I haven’t tried this but I’m assuming you’ll be able to use your phone to play music via Bluetooth and it should output via aux. I don’t have a 3.5mm AUX cable to test this for you.  https://www.pcmag.com/how-to/how-to-...ternal-speaker 
Any songs on on USB can be stored on the phone. 
But in reality, the vast majority of music can be found on Spotify. Just set up a playlist on Spotify. 
I also have a Small Google home mini speaker, cheaper but unfortunately that doesn’t have Aux Out. You can hack it to connect to RCAs or just buy the echo dot.  
my i

----------

